# possible to expire before expiry date



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

I am wondering if things could expire before expiry date. I was wondering about this because I live in a hot climate (Thailand). I am stocking different things. A lot of cans. But also sealed bags of dog food (pedigree). Any idea on this?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes, it is possible. Rare, but possible. 
Packaging can be compromised. 
Light, heat, and humidity are problems for stored goods of almost all types.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

usually it it caused by freezing then thawing..cans burst or get a leak...


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

expiration dates should be seen as a guideline only.a lot of things wont spoil for a long time even if they have date stamped on em. a little common sense will help u detect any spoilage...look, smell, taste


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

As a side note, be sure to inspect all cans carefully when you buy. Don't get any dented or damaged ones. Those dents can compromise the internal integrity of the can by weakening the innermost layer. As I inspected some of my stuff this week, I found several cans of coffee that had rust damage along the bottom ring of the can. I have no idea how that happened, but they got moved up to the head of the line so that they get used up first. I'm not worried about dry coffee, but if that had been a can of wet food I probably would have tossed them. With the humidity in Thailand, you need to keep a close eye on the condition of your cans and be sure to rotate them. Store them up off the ground.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Stuff last better/longer if environmentally controlled and not exposed to extremes in heat, humidity, sun, cold and so on.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If stored improperly.


----------

